

Google must answer EU antitrust concerns over search - lomegor
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18143812

======
lomegor
I couldn't find anywhere what the concerns really were. Anyone can point them
out? I mean, more specific than travel searches and abusing monopoly power.

